# The cutest little girl's dress - ever!



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/PATTanouk.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute AND practical...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link it is a very lovly pattern. On my to-do list..


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, so cute!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the model makes the photo!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute indeed!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

A friend of mine made it. It's as cute as it looks.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

so cute, thanks for sharing. I have saved the pattern and it is on my future list.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

That's so cute. 
And the baby looks a sweetheart too.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I can make that for my grands.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am beginning to wonder how many bookmarks I can keep on this computer! I now have so many good resources for projects. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

If not the cutest, it's very close! How sweet! Thanks for the link.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

In my favourites I've got hundreds of links to sites. Information sites, converstion sites etc etc. I've been wondering how long before my computer gives up under the weight of reference I have on it. LOL!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been wanting to make this for a loooong time. Better get started


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Soooooo cute! I copied it. New baby in the family...


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

You're right, that is a very cute dress/tunic. Clever idea!


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

wildfire0 said:


> I am beginning to wonder how many bookmarks I can keep on this computer! I now have so many good resources for projects. Thank you, thank you.


So totally agree! Every day I'm bookmarking 3-4 more patterns. So much to knit, so little time! Thank you for this, it's adorable and my new GD has to have it....


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks very cute.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is so cute, thank you for sharing


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG how cute, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I made this a while ago. It's really cute but you almost have to beg people to try it on their little one. If I were to do it over, I would sew up the sides loosely but include the tabs and buttons so the tabbard would "grow" with the child. It looks really cute over a turtleneck and leggings.


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

I actually made this about 4 years ago for my now 5 year old, but didn't get it finished with buttons until last week. Ooops.... Needless to say, it won't fit my youngest girl anymore who's 2, so it's bound for a baby gift this week! It's an adorable pattern!


----------

